# DTG printing on dark shirts in southern california area?



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anyone help me ive searched many DTG printing businesses in southern California but i cant find a business that prints on dark shirts can someone help? thank u.


----------



## coolpet (Oct 10, 2007)

I am interested in one as well. Please PM me


----------



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Me Three! I just want someone who knows and cares about consistent, quality work and who will do contract printing for a volume stream of one-of business!
Please PM me. . .


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Nonnie 24 said:


> Me Three! I just want someone who knows and cares about consistent, quality work and who will do contract printing for a volume stream of one-of business!
> Please PM me. . .


Contact Justin Walker:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/justin-walker.html


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

contact justin walker at www.archangelprinting.com


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

You can contact me. info@MAXIMUSts.com I am located in Lancaster.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

